# Canon EOS-1D X AF Guidebook Updated



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-1d-x-af-guidebook-updated/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-1d-x-af-guidebook-updated/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-1d-x-af-guidebook-updated/"></a></div>
<strong>New Reading


</strong>While I find manuals pretty dry reading without the camera in my hand, this one is pretty interesting if you’re into the tweaking of AF systems.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://downloads.canon.com/CDLC/EOS_1DX_AF_Guide_CDLC_Updated_June_2012.pdf" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D X AF Setting Guidebook (PDF)</a></strong></p>
<p><em>Thanks Wes</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## mrprotocol (Jun 18, 2012)

I get "Referral Denied" when I try to download this link.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 18, 2012)

mrprotocol said:


> I get "Referral Denied" when I try to download this link.



Me too.


----------



## t.linn (Jun 18, 2012)

mrprotocol said:


> I get "Referral Denied" when I try to download this link.



+1


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Jun 18, 2012)

That link is as much use as an ash tray on a motorbike


----------



## DHaass (Jun 18, 2012)

Try here http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml for 1D X guidebook


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 18, 2012)

I did "right click" save as.. (Did it twice) and it worked.. the first time it returned some access denied error too.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 19, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> I did "right click" save as.. (Did it twice) and it worked.. the first time it returned some access denied error too.


yep i got it to work this way too


----------



## DzPhotography (Jun 19, 2012)

DHaass said:


> Try here http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml for 1D X guidebook


thank you


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (Jun 19, 2012)

There is an error page when I click on the link in the article.


----------



## jk10003 (Jun 20, 2012)

First off, I'm starting to learn that with many of these PDFs accessed through a web browser, you have to download them by using the floppy disk icon in the toolbar across the bottom; they don't download properly from the menus or from a right click.

But, much more important, does anyone know how much of this manual applies to the 5D Mark III? Certainly much of it, but all? Canon put out what seems to have been a previous version of this document - which is now titled "updated" - which applied to both cameras, but do any of the updates only apply to the 1DX?

JK


----------

